# ISIS attack on US electriccould kill 9 out of 10- From Washington Examiner.com 9-3-14



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Just read,nothing to explain here.

New ISIS threat: America's electric grid; blackout could kill 9 of 10 | WashingtonExaminer.com


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The result of an EMP attack on the U.S. grid system has been well known for years. The entire U.S. grid system of the U.S. could be protected from both EMP and a Carrington type event from the Sun for approximately 4 Billion dollars, not exactly chump change but when considering the huge amount of deaths it could prevent, well worth the money. The U.S. be on the receiving end of an EMP attack is a very good possibility. The U.S. someday being on the receiving end of another Carrington type of even is a CERTAINTY.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> The result of an EMP attack on the U.S. grid system has been well known for years. The entire U.S. grid system of the U.S. could be protected from both EMP and a Carrington type event from the Sun for approximately 4 Billion dollars, not exactly chump change but when considering the huge amount of deaths it could prevent, well worth the money. The U.S. be on the receiving end of an EMP attack is a very good possibility. The U.S. someday being on the receiving end of another Carrington type of even is a CERTAINTY.


I'm sure you have some data on how this is? How ISIS has the means and abilities to affect such a threat?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The muslime in chief and his EPA are doing a much better job of attacking our power grid, attacking our coal production and our current coal power plants, attacking the oil industry at the federal level by not opening more oil and gas exploration on Federal Land, making it difficult and costly to open up new refineries. My prediction is that new laws and regulations will be enacted for our "safety"; inspired by the threat of ISIS, which will be another attack on our fuel and power production.

What these muslime's have learned is that the mere threat of an attack will cause our bureaucrats to pass laws and stifling regulations "to save the children" that end up hurting us...without them firing a shot. But when the time is right, and we are so overcome with oppressive regulations and laws and are unable to defend, they will strike.

FUBAR isn't it?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

come on we have been screaming for years that the power grid is a big target, and now the media starts paying attention... 

oh its because of Isis, let's face it, this is not the first "terror" group to be a threat to the USA.... so why listen to us now, we have the I told you so sympathy cards all ready to go


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

Let GOD sort'em out, You know the first line....


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> The result of an EMP attack on the U.S. grid system has been well known for years. The entire U.S. grid system of the U.S. could be protected from both EMP and a Carrington type event from the Sun for approximately 4 Billion dollars, not exactly chump change but when considering the huge amount of deaths it could prevent, well worth the money. The U.S. be on the receiving end of an EMP attack is a very good possibility. The U.S. someday being on the receiving end of another Carrington type of even is a CERTAINTY.


4 billion dollars? I wonder how much money the United States will be giving countries that hate Americans this year? I bet 4 billion dollars wouldn't cover it, I'd say if true, it would be a very wise investment, why they probably won't do it.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> 4 billion dollars? I wonder how much money the United States will be giving countries that hate Americans this year? I bet 4 billion dollars wouldn't cover it, I'd say if true, it would be a very wise investment, why they probably won't do it.


The estimate started out a 2 billion and then they doubled it because of government waste and sweetheart deals and political favors. The estimate of 90% fatalities in the U.S. due to starvation, medical problems, the weather, and civil unrest was the estimate given to Congress. Considering the amount of money that we do give to countries that hate us and other worthless government programs, it seems relatively inexpensive to me.

By the way, Russia and China would not be severely affected by such an occurrence. They have already protected their grid system.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much about it. ISIS = Muslim. Obama = Muslim. They work for him so why would they destroy there own infrastructure. The plan is not to destroy the country but rather the people. That means YOU.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> The result of an EMP attack on the U.S. grid system has been well known for years. The entire U.S. grid system of the U.S. could be protected from both EMP and a Carrington type event from the Sun for approximately 4 Billion dollars, not exactly chump change but when considering the huge amount of deaths it could prevent, well worth the money. The U.S. be on the receiving end of an EMP attack is a very good possibility. The U.S. someday being on the receiving end of another Carrington type of even is a CERTAINTY.


4billion is chump change. If that really is an accurate figure. If only my government cared about me.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> The entire U.S. grid system of the U.S. could be protected from both EMP and a Carrington type event from the Sun for approximately 4 Billion dollars,


you are off by several ZEROS... 4 Billion would not even start...

first they have to protect the plants that make transformers
Second they protect the transformers...move all electric under ground
third...hospitals, government buildings, nuclear plants, waste water treatment, etc

4 billion will not even touch what is needed


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> you are off by several ZEROS... 4 Billion would not even start...
> 
> first they have to protect the plants that make transformers
> Second they protect the transformers...move all electric under ground
> ...


I think that you need to study the subject more. They are not talking about faraday cages of everything, basically they are surge protectors put on grid that when it senses a power surge, it dumps it to ground. The estimate was from both a governmental and a think-tank study. The Government came up with the 2 billion idea and the private group doubled it basically because of Government waste.

There are several states that have passed laws to protect the grid in their State themselves. The first State to pass a law to do so was MAINE.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> you are off by several ZEROS... 4 Billion would not even start...
> 
> first they have to protect the plants that make transformers
> Second they protect the transformers...move all electric under ground
> ...


I think that you need to study the subject more. They are not talking about faraday cages for everything, basically they are surge protectors put on grid that when it senses a power surge, it dumps it to ground. The estimate was from both a governmental and a think-tank study. The Government came up with the 2 billion idea and the private group doubled it basically because of Government waste.

By the way, large transformers aren't made in the U.S..


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I could care less if the system goes down, not one more cent for any more government projects, by now we know the drill they complain the end of the world is coming and they need to tax everything and not one cent will be spent on what the money was supposed to be used on. What happened to all those billions spent on shovel read jobs nothing happened except a lot more government made millionaires.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Why don't we just EMP Baghdad and Damascus now ?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They have electricity over there?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Why would the Mexican cartels help ISIS cut off the flow of money to them?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

They could strike deals to further their agenda, sadly the Mexicans don't realize they would be next


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I think that you need to study the subject more. They are not talking about faraday cages of everything, basically they are surge protectors put on grid that when it senses a power surge, it dumps it to ground. The estimate was from both a governmental and a think-tank study. The Government came up with the 2 billion idea and the private group doubled it basically because of Government waste.
> 
> There are several states that have passed laws to protect the grid in their State themselves. The first State to pass a law to do so was MAINE.


I think you are right...I may have to study the subject more... However you need to understand how an EMP event will go through a system....

read this....and then tell me surge protectors will work

"Unlike a lightning strike, or other power surge, an EMP surge is "front loaded." Meaning it doesn't do a build up for a couple of mirco-seconds, allowing enough time for the circuit breaker to "read" that trouble is on the way and shut down. It comes instead like a wall of energy, without any advance wave building up as a warning. It therefore slams through nearly all commercial and even military surge protectors already in place, and is past the "safety barrier" and into the delicate electronics before the system has time to react."

the above is from 
"EMP 101" A BASIC PRIMER & SUGGESTIONS FOR PREPAREDNESS William R. Forstchen Ph.D.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Why would the Mexican cartels help ISIS cut off the flow of money to them?


ISIS controls the flow of "Product" to them


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

An EMP attack or the potential of one concerns me as the most likely of SHTF scenarios


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> An EMP attack or the potential of one concerns me as the most likely of SHTF scenarios


out of all the vents... an EMP event would make it a very short struggle for many.. if it happened in the middle of winter... the northern states would be toast.. if it happened in winter and then there was a large snow storm.. we would for sure lose much of new york, pittsburgh, detroit, etc

I would prefer not to have SHTF..however EMP would be preferred over pandemic, nuke, or some other events


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

a year? how about 2 months? we would emerge out the other side a very very different country.
I was in NY during the last big blackout...3 days in and there was the beginnings of panic. never mind the fact that we still had running water!
Northeast blackout of 2003 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> out of all the vents... an EMP event would make it a very short struggle for many.. if it happened in the middle of winter... the northern states would be toast.. if it happened in winter and then there was a large snow storm.. we would for sure lose much of new york, pittsburgh, detroit, etc
> 
> I would prefer not to have SHTF..however EMP would be preferred over pandemic, nuke, or some other events


Some of the theories around EMP that it would cause.....

Pandemic (mass deaths and inability to remove/dispose of remains quick enough)
Nuke (power plants could overload with the safeties removed could cause big badda booms or long term the fuel rods would eventually break down and the plants are not shielded enough to keep them long term and would cause eventual spillage)
Other events (War - EMP USA could cause global scale events/conflicts with the US weak. Not necessarily a US invasion; but without our global force of awesomeness to prevent f-tards from invading/occupying certain areas. Economic breakdown - With US out of the economic pictures alot of countries will have a huge finacical hit in the markets... not to mention alot of the nations who receive "aide" would be without their sugar daddy....see War  )

4 billion may not cover the entire grid; but 4 billion may be able to have certain required equiment to be used to replace key pieces. I think some of the key issues are transformers would blow and other "magical" things on the power grid. If those key items could be replaced the power grid could be restored.. in theory.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

AWDNews - Turkish army physicians are treating injured ISIS members


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.opposingviews.com/i/soci...rying-after-being-captured-iraqi-forces-video

This is a good video. It shows captured isis members crying.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

A Congressional report on the subject projected that within 1 year 9 out of 10 Americans would be dead from starvation, exposure to the elements, medical emergencies, and civil unrest. 90% dead. The estimate on how long it would take to restore the grid is not months but YEARS, if at all. Large transformers have to be ordered 1 year in advance. They are NOT manufactured in the U.S., that's done in Germany and China. If it takes one year to manufacture NOW, how long would it take if those countries were flooded with orders, and would a country like China prefer to sit back and let the U.S. totally collapse and then just walk in and take over, or would they try to get as many transformers to us as possible? Personally I don't think that they would be too concerned about helping us out. 

Transportation, food distribution and production, medical care, emergency services, law enforcement, and communications systems would all collapse. Vehicles may or may not work, but if they did work it would only be until gasoline ran out, and regular pumps at the gas station would not work. Basically the only fresh food that you would be able to acquire would be whatever you grow or raise yourself, and whatever you can get hunting. Speaking of hunting, for those who are planning on living from that, how many thousands, if not hundreds of thousands, will decide that they need to hunt for game to survive? Think game might become scarce real fast?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

There is a lot of truths in the previous posts and some misunderstandings. I'm not going to go into a big rehash about this because it's previous threads have pretty well covered it. There is a big difference between an EMP and a Geomagnetic Storm. The $4 billion was a number bandied about to protect the grid from a large Geomagnetic Storm, not an EMP. Each requires its own type of safety equipment. An EMP mainly effects micro circuitry such as almost everything we use today, a Geomag. Storm will effect the highlines and the transformers (especially the giant ones) connected to long line "electrical grid"
Electromagnetic Pulse - EMP Myths - futurescience.com
HowStuffWorks "How Faraday Cages Work"
Protecting Your Electrical Equipment from Solar Flares


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Basically the only fresh food that you would be able to acquire would be whatever you grow or raise yourself, and whatever you can get hunting. Speaking of hunting, for those who are planning on living from that, how many thousands, if not hundreds of thousands, will decide that they need to hunt for game to survive? Think game might become scarce real fast?


There won't be time to hunt. You'll be too busy protecting what you already have.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

We'll be hunting the FlatLanders that come up here to hunt for game. They'll be the game,then Bear bait or Turtle bait.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

My neighborhood which is hardly a neighborhood is widely known as Prepper country and Freeman. Very few will venture this way to raid and plunder, no matter the disaster


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Some folks will venture anywhere they think they can raid and plunder.
Will wok out for some, for others, not so much


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Speaking of hunting, for those who are planning on living from that, how many thousands, if not hundreds of thousands, will decide that they need to hunt for game to survive? Think game might become scarce real fast?


I might be in a minority...in theh Event of a EMP....I think game would be plentiful.....

why you ask...I will explain
1. Many will die of starvation or exposure before they could even think about hunting
2. Many will die from looters before they get to go hunting 
3. Many will die from lack of medical care/medicine/ before they could go hunting
4. No vehicle..hard to drive 150 miles to the woods and back

There are areas in Maine, New York, PA, CO, etc where not many people have set foot for decades...I can tell you right now..Maine will never run out of deer..it might be hard to get to them...but they will be there...


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

My biggest fear in such situations is cannibalism


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I might be in a minority...in theh Event of a EMP....I think game would be plentiful.....
> 
> why you ask...I will explain
> 1. Many will die of starvation or exposure before they could even think about hunting
> ...


Remember, no electricity means no water, no gasoline from the pump, no news, no propaganda instructions from the government. It will be so dark at night, you won't be able to see your hand in front of your face unless the moon is half full to full and is up, hospitals will be useless, toilets will be near useless to completely useless unless you have a septic system. Within a very short time disease will start claiming lives. Once water is completely out, dehydration will drive people to do things no one should have and it will kill many and kill them quickly. The government sponsored study said 90% of the US population would die in a year, I'd guess a whole hell of a lot faster than a year.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Once again,I must agree with Para...a year? no way! 2-3 months and the population would be decimated!
2 days without water,2 weeks without food..that would wipe out most urban areas within a month. Half of those folks don't realize that food doesn't actually get made at the supermarket!!!
and hunt? Even if the urbanites could get past actually handling a gun,and get lucky enough to shoot wild game..they likely wouldn't have the stomach to butcher it. 
contaminated water would claim many with the first weeks.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Or butcher it properly for that matter. Which again I am glad where I live and am doing all this. The townies won't make it out here when the market and gas station full of junk is right there


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Zed said:


> My biggest fear in such situations is cannibalism


I would die before I did it...If somebody eats me I hope I am tough and stringy


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Cannibal-1, " Wow the body of Maine-Marine tastes good...ok the dessert time, where is the brain?"
Cannibal-2," Boss he got no brain."
Cannibal-3," Boss i think cannibal-4 ate it when we were eating meat."
Cannibal-4," How dare you say that?" Shoots Cannibal-3.
Cannibal-2 shoots Cannibal-4...
Now Cannibal -2 and Cannibal - 1 look at each other for gourmet...the Balls...
Both draw guns and shoot each other..
Maine - Marine in heaven yells, " Told you idiot, don't eat me!!" :lol:


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Oinions. Maybe a Lil molasses & drop of smoke


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Oinions. Maybe a Lil molasses & drop of smoke


Actually, the first explorers and gold seekers who went into the highlands of New Guinea learned real fast about how to smoke cigarettes. Seems the native people (who were cannibalistic at the time) didn't like the taste of the meat from smokers. The only time in history that smoking saved lives!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Sun spots 2157 and 2158 have been pretty active. They will rotate into perfect geo-effective position in the next day or two. 2158 put out a good sized flare (M4.5) and CME this morning. The shock wave should hit earth on 9/12. Not to worry this time, but one of these days the Big One will hit.


----------

